# I need info about watching the Sabres in Arizona on Directv



## jdawg520 (Sep 16, 2006)

I am a Sabres fan from Buffalo, NY now living in Tucson, AZ. I recently subscribed to the sports package on Directv satellite because MSG is contracted to pick up almost all the games and is included in the package along with FSNY. I was wondering if anyone can tell me if I will be able to get the games in my area? On the Sabres webite, it's posted that they are showing some best of 2006-07 games on MSG, but they don't show up in my program guide. I was looking on MSG's website, but they offer little to no information, same on Directv's site. All it really says is "blackout restriction may apply", but no real specifics are posted. Even stranger, the "best of the Rangers" series is blacked out and says "not available in your area." Alot of other games on other channels in the package say the same as well. Did I just waste my money by subscribing to this sports package? If so, what's the point of even offering it if you can't watch anything?


----------



## jdawg520 (Sep 16, 2006)

Nevermind...I just found out the answer to my own question in a post with a question similar to mine. I just found out what a con this whole Directv "sports pack" is. I guess the only way to watch the games is to order NHL CENTER ICE for like $150. I wish they would have made the blackout rules clearer on the website, now I have to wait 30 days to cancel it or they'll charge me an additional $10. What a rip off. this is a total con and I hope that others out there don't fall for it like I did. if something seems too good to be true...it probably is.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk, this gets a little complicated but I hope it helps.



> Did I just waste my money by subscribing to this sports package?


The simple answer yes. You will need to subscribe to NHL CI.

(This is a copy/paste from my last post explaining this, modified a little)

This is a common misconception. Why would NBA League Pass, NHL Center Ice and MLB Extra Innings be in existence if you could watch the vast majority of every MLB, NHL and NBA game for $12 a month or less? I really don't mean to be a wiseass about it, but think about it. 

The only way to see out of market professional sports is the season packages. Most if not all professional games and some colleges games will be blacked out on every one of the 20some regional sports networks except for the one(s) that claim your area and you get free in your basic subscription. There are some oddball exceptions like here in Buffalo, I don't know if you had the Sports Pak when you lived up here or not but FS Ohio and FS Pittsburgh are not our RSNs but due to whacked out boundaries, the Pirates and Indians are considered home MLB teams for us, so with the Sports Pak we were able to watch those two teams blackout free.

You'll be able to watch Arena Football, Minor League Baseball, Minor League Soccer, Minor League Hockey, Lacrosse, local auto racing, high school sports and some college sports. Along with tennis and boxing. When pro sports go into OT or EI or rain delay, if the extended period lasts longer then the original time slot of the game, the blackout is lifted and you can see the end of the game. You also get a million chances to see Best Damn Sports Show, Beyond The Glory and can watch regional programming that is unique to an area, ie like the old Fan TV that Empire used to have.

Bottom line, the sports leagues control blackouts not DirecTV, Dish or anyone else and when you subscribe to this package, expect to see no professional sports at all on the extra RSNs, and if you happen to live where the boundaries are screwy, it's an added bonus, but I can guarantee you, that you will not see the Sabres in Arizona with the Sports Pak. So the only way to see the Sabres for you is with NHL Center Ice. It cost $169 per season. If you order by 10/10 there is a $20 discount.

Off topic- I never was much of a Sabres fan, I became a bandwagon fan at the last year and I can't wait until this year so I can be a real fan. And I'm lovin the new logo and new jerseys!


----------



## SatelliteJim (Mar 3, 2006)

jdawg520 said:


> Nevermind...I just found out the answer to my own question in a post with a question similar to mine. I just found out what a con this whole Directv "sports pack" is. I guess the only way to watch the games is to order NHL CENTER ICE for like $150. I wish they would have made the blackout rules clearer on the website, now I have to wait 30 days to cancel it or they'll charge me an additional $10. What a rip off. this is a total con and I hope that others out there don't fall for it like I did. if something seems too good to be true...it probably is.


If you want to see Sabres games so bad, then breakdown and buy the Center Ice Pkg. Believe me it's worth the money and you pay in 4 monthly installments on your bill. I wouldn't be without it.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

NHL Center Ice is a wonderful package. Lots of Canadian TV coverage, including the BEST - Hockey Night in Canada. It's worth it just to see Don Cherry!


----------



## indysatelliteguy (Sep 30, 2006)

if you think about it... 
12 bucks a month x the entire hockey season to watch one friggin team's games is nothing compared to paying approx 20/month (in less convenient payments) for the absolutely kick-butt Center Ice package.

I used to work in a dept funded by D* which calls existing customers and upgrades them to having this "sports pack". My own opinion is it is good for anyone who generally enjoys various sporting events (nothing pro and nothing Div 1A college)
It's also a good buy to upgrade to Premier in general and get the DVR fee waived.

fair warning for anyone with D* looking to get more pro games: Buy the package which is associated with that sport, not the sports pack (unless your sport is arena football or girls college basketball)


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

indysatelliteguy said:


> (unless your sport is arena football or girls college basketball)


Or college hockey.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> Or college hockey.


I will second that. Especially come conference tourney time.


----------

